# Java Moss Ideas needed.



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I got more moss than I can shake a stick at right now. I plan on wrapping some driftwood up or keeping it in a bucket for a while. but I have a lot. Now I know I want to do the moss wall idea. 

ALso there are some unmoveable rocks and log in my tank that might look nice iwht some on. The best way to do this is....thumb tacks?

I just need wonderful ideas because this is wonderful stuff.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Your could try a hair net and some fishing line... perhaps. It might be tricky without being able to remove it. 

I saw java moss weaved into rope before and hung from the top of the aquarium. It looked pretty neat after it filled in...

I am sure some people here will have excellent ideas.


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

i HATE tying down plants. i have hands like like bowling balls...

someone here mentioned notching wood in two places and jimmying fishingline in there nice and tight so you don't have to tie it. it's virtually the only way i can tie plants down.


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

Ciddian said:


> I saw java moss weaved into rope before and hung from the top of the aquarium. It looked pretty neat after it filled in...


I had almost forgotten about the rope weaving. Thanks for reminding me. 
I saw a picture online and it looked like ivy growing up a tree trunk. Very impressive.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Precicely how is this rope weaving done?

I am toying wiht the idea of a micro aquarium.... I got one of those chocolate boxes that come in clear plastic with gold foil wrapped yummies. I forget their name. roache? Put some sand in that with some fert tabs and added the moss to it. Maybe if this works I will add some glosso if I can spare some. It's just comming in.


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

i suggest staying away from hairnets...I know I use them...but earlier this week I nearly lost my newest BN pleco after I found him entangeled in one...He dug himself under the driftwood and up into the net... he was cut on his lip and has some tattered fins, but he's doing well..the cut lip has already healed thanks to meds


I'd stick to thread or fishing line


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

Sunstar said:


> Precicely how is this rope weaving done?.


I have yet to try this but it may work this way:
Hold the rope with both hands and twist the rope in the opposite direction to the way the strands lay. This opens up the strands and you place a piece of Java Moss in the opening and then let go. Repeat until the rope is covered from top to bottom. You can crazy glue a stone to one end of the rope as a weight and let it drop into the water. Glue a stone on both ends and make an arch. I guess the rope would be made of polypropylene because it is inert and would not rot. The best part is when you need to prune all you have to do is pull the Java Moss rope out of the water to do that.


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

Calmer said:


> I have yet to try this but it may work this way:
> Hold the rope with both hands and twist the rope in the opposite direction to the way the strands lay. This opens up the strands and you place a piece of Java Moss in the opening and then let go. Repeat until the rope is covered from top to bottom. You can crazy glue a stone to one end of the rope as a weight and let it drop into the water. Glue a stone on both ends and make an arch. I guess the rope would be made of polypropylene because it is inert and would not rot. The best part is when you need to prune all you have to do is pull the Java Moss rope out of the water to do that.


you just gave me some sick ideas for polypro...I have access to all kinds of plastics at school and at work..polypro, polyeth, copoly, subortholyne, ortholyne..... mwuhahaha


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

hojimoe said:


> you just gave me some sick ideas for polypro...I have access to all kinds of plastics at school and at work..polypro, polyeth, copoly, subortholyne, ortholyne..... mwuhahaha


I fear the world will never be the same again.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I got a bit of driftwood today, I baked it for about 5 hours. I have inserted it into the tank, and I suckered it to the side, I am holding it down with a rock and hopefully I can add moss later. 

Quesiton now, and I read about it. Driftwood has a tentancy to get a fungus. So when do I put the moss on?


----------



## duffgrot (Jul 4, 2008)

You should stick with hardwoods, typically malaysian or mopani. Non-store bought wood is tricky if you don't know what type it is. As well, you take a greater chance adding parasites or drastically changing your pH if its the wrong kind of wood or someone nasty hitches a ride.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I bake the living slag out of the wood. I cooked the current peice for about 5 hours gradually increasing hte heat to 300F. As for PH, it seems to be doing fine. Mopani wood is a wood that should not be harvested for environmental reasons.


----------

